
Two Jokers Social Engineer their way into the Superbowl [video] - secnews
http://praetorianprefect.com/archives/2013/02/two-jokers-social-engineer-their-way-into-the-superbowl/
======
mathrawka
Sporting events are pretty easy to get into, the key is to have a prop and act
like you belong.

I once got into a NHL playoff game by picking up a plastic beer cup off the
ground in the smoking area outside of the arena and just walking in through
the door. They had a security guard standing there with one of those UV stamp
checkers. I showed my hand, he scanned, there was nothing there and I just
keep walking like nothing and he didn't say anything.

The hard part is getting a seat in a sold out event... If you don't mind
standing, there are plenty of places to stand and watch.

~~~
wting
I do this all the time with my camera stuff.

I'm an amateur photographer (did weddings part-time), but bring my camera bag
everywhere. I'll walk up to a security guard and ask him for directions to the
press area, making sure that my camera is decked out (DSLR with battery grip,
flash, and huge lens).

I haven't had the balls to try at the NFL level, but it works fine at the
collegiate / city level depending on the size of the game.

This form of social engineering is acting like you belong and that you know
what you're doing.

~~~
oskarth
I understand the general principle of how this works, but how are things like
press cards dealt with? It seems like that's a major signal that you aren't
part of the in-group.

~~~
wting
This starts going down the rabbit hole, but you can misrepresent yourself as
shooting for <small newspaper / blog / group> and say there were communication
problems.

Other times there are multiple entrances and if security doesn't communicate
with each other you can try again.

It all depends on how willing you are to push the boundaries.

------
IvyMike
I used to practice sneaking into movies.

I am an honest guy, though, so I would buy a ticket, I just made it my goal
not to actually show the ticket. It's pretty fun, and you can't really get in
trouble this way.

Tricks that work: Just walk fast carrying a drink pretending you are getting
back to a movie in progress. Pretend you are catching up to a group that just
disappeared around a corner ("guys, waitup!"). If you are with a friend, have
a heated discussion as you walk by the ticket-taker. Go to the ticket-taker
and ask if they've seen a guy in a "aubergine jacket", when they say no, say
"goddamn Jerry, I'm gonna go look for him, ok?"

Pretty much like everyone else says, acting like you belong is key.

------
kdeuce
I once social engineered my way from Nosebleed seats to right in front of the
stage at a concert at Cowboys Stadium where tickets were fetching upwards of
$500.

Proclaimed to my date that we end up down there before the concert even
started.

One of my cooler moments. Another one of my friends social engineered himself
into Pit Row at a major NASCAR race. Love stuff like this. Moments to live
for.

~~~
VMG
Can you explain how?

------
Jach
That is the Thinking Man's way. This is the Commoner's way:
<http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=549_1360247939>

Security theater is all over the place.

~~~
MichaelApproved
That's a great video but its not the fault of security theater, it's just a
flaw in the gate design. They made an honest effort to secure the wall but
theres a bug in that system. If they see this video, they'll likely patch the
fence so people can't climb up again.

Security theater would be more like if they made the gate out of rubber. Then,
if someone pointed out that its easy to get through a rubber fence, they'd
respond by painting the fence a different color, if they even respond at all.

------
seivan
Gold! "You look like Splinter Cell Bro" hah, cool stuff, they did good.

------
zalew
there was a video (can't find it) a few years ago when a guy sneaks to every
club, restaurant, and even very fancy exclusive parties and some not clubbing
related events, by having a pair of headphones on him and saying "I'm the dj".
nobody checked on him.

------
rickdale
I got to sit 3 seats from Marat Safins coach and in the front row once during
a professional tennis match that Marat was playing in. He lost the match, so
the bitching back and forth was great. But I noticed the free seats in the box
and just pointed to the seat when the usher approached me and I pretended I
didn't speak english. "There, there, I sit."

Best part was the people in the box realized right away I was out of place.
They were really cool though. They gave me their tickets for me and my friends
which gave us access to free buffets. It was delightful.

It was also really cool to shout "Zerodina Marat" right in his face. I swear
the second time I yelled it he looked at me coldly. Very intimidating Russian.

------
kmfrk
I was recently out travelling, and I couldn't help wonder why I of all people
was called to the side by a security officer of some sort at the airport,
after we had landed and were heading for a cab.

It only took a few seconds, but I would love to know what made me stand out
from the crowd.

~~~
ohwp
When people get nervous they sometimes touch there nose. Security officers are
trained to notice these things. So maybe you touched your nose or did some
other simple thing that got noticed.

But there are also just random checks to make it very difficult to predict
when or when not you are checked.

~~~
nwh
> sometimes touch their nose

I genuinely don't understand that. I can't imagine what benefit that behaviour
would ever have.

~~~
jnorthrop
It's a way of hiding your face.

~~~
brodney
Sometimes my nose just itches.

------
ajays
Site is dead, and the Coral Cache is throwing a 500 error. Anyone got a
mirror?

~~~
mickle00
Site is just a paragraph, with a link to a Youtube
video:([http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=sqodXd-
Vtn8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=sqodXd-Vtn8))

"Sneaking in near press/employee access points without going thru them,
zigzagging through corridors, and once carrying a box so someone opens a door
for them, two jokers from Savannah State University social engineer their way
into Super Bowl XLVII for the most part simply by looking like they belong."

------
inevaexisted
what tool would they use to steady the camera frame like that? having little
experience with video editing the only way I know of doing it would be getting
opencv to track the horizontal line on the back(of the jumper) of the guy who
was leading and rotate the frame accordingly, surely there are video apps that
do this simply.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Nowadays, even cheap non-linear editors have a built-in motion stabilizer.

Apple iMovie: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7b2SOrwT20>

Adobe Premiere Elements: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqM1mbSsTlQ>

------
austinl
having the cameras probably helped them

------
btipling
I will like it when Google Glasses make this point of view camera stuff more
common. I quite like it.

------
jwmoz
I've gotten into clubs and bars before where they stamp your wrist by just
flashing my unstamped wrist with an 'alright mate?' and powering through the
bouncers.

------
tyrelb
I feel embarrassed for the over 4,000 security in attendance...

